# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Oscar V [Atlas, Umut, Iskander, Alek, Σωτήρας, Βικτώρια]

## a.molos

Και η κλασσική VICTORIA ( Χ 3) με το χαρακτηριστικο κόκκινο χρώμα της.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17962

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17963

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17964

----------


## BEN BRUCE

VICTORIA στο Ριο το 2002

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81197

Ειδικη αφιερωση στους pantelis 2009, tasos@@@, thanasis 89

----------


## CORFU

μπραβο φιλε BEN ξυπναs μνημεs :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα ! Να είσαι καλά !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από τα χρόνια που το _ΒΙΚΤΩΡΙΑ_ δούλευε στο Ρίο (βετεράνος της γραμμής), κύλησε "πολύ νερό στο αυλάκι". Να τα πάρουμε από την αρχή.

Κατασκευάστηκε το _1972_ στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα του Περάματος με _IMO 7211464_ και αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 4096_ ως _ΒΙΚΤΩΡΙΑ_ βέβαια.

VICTORIA.jpg
*"ΑΡΓΩ" (τεύχος Οκτωβρίου 1972)*

Δούλεψε στην γραμμή Ρίου - Αντίρριου επί 31 συνεχή χρόνια. Το _2003_, πωλείται στην εταιρεία Αγιορείτικες Γραμμές Ν.Ε, μετονομάζεται σε *ΣΩΤΗΡΑΣ* με αριθμό νηολογίου *Ν.Π. 11393* και για τα επόμενα πέντε χρόνια εκτελεί δρομολόγια στο Άγιο Όρος (Ουρανούπολη - Λιμένες Αγίου Όρους - Δάφνη). _Εδώ_ και _εδώ_ φωτό του πλοίου ως _ΣΩΤΗΡΑΣ_.

Τον Ιούνιο του _2008_, πωλείται σε εταιρεία Τουρκικών συμφερόντων, μετονομάζεται σε *ALEK* υπό Τουρκική σημαία και δραστηριοποιείται ως φορτηγό πλοίο στη θάλασσα του Μαρμαρά και την ανατολική Μεσόγειο. _Εδώ_ σε φωτό ως _ALEK_ στην Κωνσταντινούπολη.

Τον Φεβρουάριο του _2012_ επιστρέφει στην χώρα μας με το ίδιο όνομα και νέα σημαία Σιέρα Λεόνε. Βγαίνει έξω για εργασίες συντήρησης και φρεσκάρισμα στο ναυπηγείο Κοντογούρη στην Καλαμαριά (Θεσσαλονίκη), όπου και το είδα από κοντά τον Μάρτιο,

22.jpg

21.jpg

και παραμένει εκεί μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο, όταν και αναχώρησε (06/9ου) με πορεία νοτιοανατολική. Τελευταίο στίγμα του πλοίου στο AIS, πριν δύο μήνες από το λιμάνι της Αμμοχώστου στην κατεχόμενη Κύπρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιατί να βλέπουμε φωτο απο άλλα site;;;; Ας δούμε το ΣΩΤΗΡΑΣ όταν στις 01-03-2008 ήταν δεμένο στην Τρυπητή κοντά στην Ουρανούπολη. :Fat: 

ΣΩΤΗΡΑΣ 01 01-03-2008.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Ωραιοτάτη_ η φωτογραφία σου Παντελή. Μάρτιος του _2008_ όπως λες, και βρίσκεται πλέον παροπλισμένο στην Τρυπητή, στο ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο από όπου τρεις μήνες μετά θα φύγει ρυμουλκούμενο όπως είδαμε _εδώ_, είτε απ' ευθείας για την παράδοση στους νέους του πλοικτήτες στην Τουρκία, είτε με ενδιάμεσο σταθμό σε κάποιο ναυπηγείο πρώτα της Καλαμαριάς. 

_Σημ._ Δεν είναι καθόλου κακό να βλέπουμε φωτό _και_ από άλλα sites. Αρκεί να ακολουθούμε πάντα και να σεβόμαστε τους απαραίτητους κανόνες του "παιχνιδιού" που ονομάζεται διαδίκτυο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξέχασα φίλε Γιώργο να βάλω αυτό  :Fat:  μετά τα ;;;;;; Και βέβαια δεν είναι κακό, όπως λες.

----------


## sylver23

Στη Τρυπητή ως Σωτήρας

tripiti-3.jpg

πηγή

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρέπει να είναι την ώρα που το P/K ήρθε για να το πάει ναυπηγείο και μετά Κύπρο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στη Τρυπητή ως Σωτήρας
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 140115
> πηγή


H συγκεκριμμένη φωτογραφία είναι τραβημένη τον _Ιούνιο 2008_ (υπάρχει και στο flickr με παράθεση ημερομηνίας). Το πλοίο λεγόταν ακόμα _ΣΩΤΗΡΑΣ_ και ήταν για αρκετό καιρό παροπλισμένο στη Τρυπητή (δες σχετική φωτό από Μάρτιο 2008 του Παντελή πέντε ποστ πιό πάνω με το πλοίο στην ίδια θέση).

Το ρυμουλκό _ΑΤΛΑΣ_ στη φωτό πράγματι ξεκινάει την ρυμούλκηση του, αλλά όχι _"για να το πάει ναυπηγείο και μετά Κύπρο"_ αλλά είτε για να το πάει σε κάποιο ναυπηγείο στη Θεσσαλονίκη από όπου έφυγε μετά για την Τουρκία μετονομαζόμενο σε _ALEK_, είτε για να το πάει απευθείας στην Τουρκία (το πιθανότερο). Το πλοίο στην Κύπρο πήγε τον _Σεπτέμβριο 2012_, και ενώ είχε προηγηθεί η επιστροφή του στη χώρα μας (Θεσσαλονίκη) από την Τουρκία τον _Φεβρουάριο 2012_, όπως και σε προηγούμενο ποστ έχω αναφέρει.

----------


## sylver23

Δεν πρόσεξα το λινκ Γιώργο που είχες παραθέσει με την ίδια φωτογραφία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κανένα πρόβλημα Συλβέστρο. Να σου πω την αλήθεια μου, το είχα ξεχάσει ότι είχα παραθέσει την ίδια φωτό σε link, και απλά την σχολίασα σε σχέση με χρονολογίες, Τουρκία το 2008 - Κύπρο το 2012.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο από 1 Μαίου 2013 έχει μετονομαστεί σε _ISKANDER_. Ταυτόχρονα άλλαξε σημαία από Sierra Leone σε Togo. To παράδοξο είναι ότι αν και ως διαχειρίστρια εταιρεία (ISM Manager) εμφανίζεται η Bosmar Ltd με έδρα την Μερσίνα της Τουρκίας (άρα και μπορούμε βάσιμα να υποθέσουμε ότι θα συνεχίσει να δουλεύει ανάμεσα νότιας Τουρκίας και κατεχόμενης Κύπρου), ως "επίσημη" πλοιοκτήτρια (Ship Manager & Registered Owner) εμφανίζεται ιαπωνική (!!!) εταιρεία με έδρα μάλιστα το Τόκιο.

----------


## sl500

Καλησπέρα σε ολους τους φίλους .
Το πλοίο εχει ανελκυστεί στο ναυπηγειο Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια και εχει βγάλει τους άξονες για επιθεώρηση .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστούμε για την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία. Τελικά αυτό το πλοίο από ότι φαίνεται δεν θα πάψει να μας εκπλήσσει.

Ανάμεσα Ελλάδας και Τουρκίας τα τελευταία χρόνια, και αναρωτιέμαι για ποιό λόγο άραγε από την τουρκοκρατούμενη Κύπρο όπου όπως φαίνεται είχε πουληθεί πριν δύο χρόνια (δες προηγούμενα ποστ), βρίσκεται και πάλι στη χώρα μας, αυτή τη φορά όχι σε ναυπηγείο της Θεσσαλονίκης αλλά στου Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## leo85

¶κουσα Γιώργο ότι θα δουλέψει σαν RO-RO εδώ στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

01.jpg
_03/12/2013_

Σωστά Λεωνίδα. Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες μιλάνε για αγορά του πλοίου από Ελληνική εταιρεία με σκοπό να δουλέψει ως φορτηγό στην Κέρκυρα. Μένει βέβαια να επαληθευτούν.....

03.jpg___02.jpg
_03/12/2013_

Η ιστορική παντόφλα του Ρίου και του Αγίου Όρους που πουλήθηκε δύο φορές στη Τουρκία, δέχεται εκτεταμένες εργασίες συντήρησης κυρίως σε λαμαρινοδουλειές και βαψίματα στου Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα. Όπως μπορούμε να δούμε στις σημερινές φωτό που παραθέτω, από την προηγούμενη φορά που το είχα δει και φωτογραφήσει -περίπου πριν δύο χρόνια- στη _Θεσσαλονίκη_, στο πλοίο έχουν προστεθεί υπερυψωμένα πλαινά τοιχώματα στο χώρο του γκαράζ, κάτι βέβαια που έχουμε δει και σε άλλες παντόφλες που δούλεψαν ως φορτηγά.

04.jpg
_03/12/2013_

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Iskander στα ναυπηγία του Παναγιωτάκη  πάνω από το ΒΑΣΟΣ. Κ. 


Iskander 21-12-2013.gif.

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάτι διάβασα σε ένα σωσίβιο για M/V ALEX (αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Ίδωμεν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Κάτι διάβασα σε ένα σωσίβιο για M/V ALEX (αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Ίδωμεν.


Παντελή μου, το όνομα _ALEK_ ήταν το προηγούμενο του πλοίου (πριν το _ISKANDER_) και πιθανότατα το σωσίβιο που είδες πρέπει να ήταν παρόμοιο (αν όχι και το ίδιο) με αυτό που φαίνεται στην παρακάτω φωτό, που είχα βγάλει πριν δύο χρόνια (Μάρτιο 2012) όταν το πλοίο βρισκόταν σε ναυπηγείο στην Καλαμαριά, Θεσσαλονίκη.

03-2012.jpg

Λογικά, όταν το πλοίο βρέθηκε αργότερα στην κατεχόμενη Κύπρο (Αμμόχωστο) και μετονομάστηκε σε ISKANDER, δεν έκανε κανείς τον κόπο να αλλάξει το όνομα και στα σωσίβια.

----------


## leo85

Το Όνομα έχει μίνι ISKANDER, Και σήμερα στο φυσικό του περιβάλλον μετά από περίπου 2 μήνες. 

Iskander 8-2-2014 01.gif Iskander 8-2-2014 02.gif

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εννοείται ότι δεν "βάζω το χέρι στη φωτιά", αλλά κυρίως αυτή η επανεγγραφή του τουρκικού ονόματος _ISKANDER_ στο πλοίο, όσο και η παραμονή του επί δίμηνο τραβηγμένο έξω στου Παναγιωτάκη, μου δείχνουν ότι είναι πολύ πιθανόν να ακυρώθηκε (???) η αγορά του πλοίου από Έλληνες. Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ άλλο λόγο της παραμονής του ίδιου ονόματος, αλλά και ούτε είναι καθόλου πιθανόν βέβαια να ήρθε το πλοίο από την Κύπρο στη Σαλαμίνα απλά και μόνο για ....εργασίες συντήρησης. 

Σίγουρα κάποιο ενδιαφέρον αγοράς υπήρξε (όπως έχουμε γράψει και σε προηγούμενα ποστ) το οποίο όμως έπαψε να υπάρχει (???). Θα δούμε...........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά από τρίμηνη σχεδόν παραμονή του στου Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα, το πλοίο αναχώρησε σήμερα το μεσημέρι με προορισμό το λιμάνι Mersin στη νότια Τουρκία (όπως πριν λίγες ημέρες και το ΤΙΤΑΝ - AG. MARINA). Με το ίδιο όνομα ISKANDER και την ίδια σημαία Togo με τα οποία μας είχε έρθει, αλλά σαφώς ανανεωμένο - φρεσκοβαμμένο και σε πολύ καλύτερη κατάσταση, όπως το είχα δει την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα.

Και επειδή όπως είχα γράψει και στο αμέσως προγούμενο ποστ _"ούτε είναι καθόλου πιθανόν βέβαια να ήρθε το πλοίο από την Κύπρο στη Σαλαμίνα απλά και μόνο για ....εργασίες συντήρησης"_, μένει να δούμε - μάθουμε πότε και για ποιόν λόγο θα ξαναακούσουμε νέα του. Σε κάποια μετονομασία του ίσως σε σύντομο χρόνο ???

----------


## leo85

Να του ευχηθούμε καλά ταξίδια.

----------


## leo85

Το Iskander είναι ήδη αγκυροβολημένο στον κόλπο τις Mersin.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο με νέο όνομα το _UMUT_ ("Ελπίδα" στα Τούρκικα) βρίσκεται εδώ και μία εβδομάδα πλαγιοδετημένο στον λιμενοβραχίονα της Σκοπέλου. Όσο όμως και αν έψαξα στο διαδίκτυο δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάποια είδηση που να δικαιολογεί την εκεί παρουσία του, π.χ. κάποια κατάσχεση λόγω πιθανού λαθρεμπορίου ή ελλείψεις σε κάποιον τυπικό έλεγχο της ακτοφυλακής. Παραμένει λοιπόν μυστήριο προς το παρόν το πως και γιατί βρέθηκε στο νησί των Σποράδων.

Να πούμε ακόμα ότι μετά την αναχώρηση του από την χώρα μας τον περασμένο Φεβρουάριο και το πέρασμα του από τον κόλπο της Mersin στη νότια Τουρκία, το πλοίο είχε καταλήξει και πάλι στο λιμάνι της Αμμοχώστου στην κατεχόμενη Κύπρο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο κεντρικό Αιγαίο νότια της Σκύρου αυτήν την ώρα το πλοίο, που αναχώρησε αργά σήμερα το μεσημέρι από την Σκόπελο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Σεπτέμβριος 2005_ και βλέπουμε το πλοίο ως _ΣΩΤΗΡΑΣ_ σε δρομολόγιο στο Άγιο Όρος, αλλά και δεμένο στην Ουρανούπολη.

01.jpg___02.jpg
Πηγή : _flickr_Dave Proffer_

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν ISKANDER όταν στις 20-01-2014 είχε έλθει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και το σωσίβιο που έλεγα ότι έγραφε ALEX. 

ISKANDER 21 20-01-2014.jpg ISKANDER 24 20-01-2014.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Iscander 30-1-2014  

DSC_1985.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ISKANDER πόσο χάλια είχε έλθει στις 30-11-2013 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Τελευταία φορά που δείχνει σήμα το AIS του σαν UMUT είναι στις 17/09/2014 και είναι ΝΔ της Κύπρου με κατεύθυνση Δυτική.

ISKANDER 04 30-11-2013.jpg ISKANDER 06 30-11-2013.jpg

----------


## leo85

Με νέο όνομα ως ΑΤΛΑΣ και είναι στο port said.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στη ράδα του .....Port Said (!!!!!) βρίσκεται από σήμερα το μεσημέρι το πλοίο, με νέο όνομα το _ATLAS_ και νέα σημαία Τανζανίας. Αναγραφόμενος προορισμός του στη συσκευή AIS ....."Port Said Transit".  

Τι μου θυμίζει μωρέ αυτό το _ATLAS_....... τι μου θυμίζει ??? Α μπράβο, το θυμήθηκα, το παρεμφερές προτελευταίο όνομα, _ΤΙΤΑΝ_, της άλλης _μπλε παντοφλίτσας_, που βυθίστηκε πριν μήνες στα δυτικά της Κρήτης.

----------


## pantelis2009

Άρα σε λίγο καιρό θα πάει και αυτό στα Ιστορικά????  Στο τέλος θα τα ξεκάνουν όλα οι ....τσιγαράδες.

----------


## thanos17

Σήμερα το εντόπισα κάτω από Κρήτη…… που να πάει άραγε???
Πλοίο UMUT (Ro-Ro/Passenger Ship): πληροφορίες και τρέχουσα θέση | IMO 7211464, MMSI 677043500, Callsign 5IM535 | Σημαία Tanzania - AIS Marine Traffic

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σήμερα το εντόπισα κάτω από Κρήτη…… που να πάει άραγε???


Στο Τούνεζι, στη Μπαρμπαριά, στη Βηρυτό στην ....αραπιά !!! Δρομολόι .....ένδοξο και ξακουστό εδώ και χρόνια, Μπαρ (Μαυροβούνιο) - Ανατολική Μεσόγειος. Στο Πορτ Σάιντ πριν λίγες ήμερες, ανέβηκε Bar-Montenegro (όπως εκπέμπει και στο σύστημα AIS) και τώρα ξανακατεβαίνει.

Μάλλον μανταρίνια και πορτοκάλια θα μεταφέρει......... είναι και η εποχή τους άλλωστε !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Στο Τούνεζι, στη Μπαρμπαριά, στη Βηρυτό στην ....αραπιά !!! Δρομολόι .....ένδοξο και ξακουστό εδώ και χρόνια, Μπαρ (Μαυροβούνιο) - Ανατολική Μεσόγειος. Στο Πορτ Σάιντ πριν λίγες ήμερες, ανέβηκε Bar-Montenegro (όπως εκπέμπει και στο σύστημα AIS) και τώρα ξανακατεβαίνει.
> 
> Μάλλον μανταρίνια και πορτοκάλια θα μεταφέρει......... είναι και η εποχή τους άλλωστε !!!!!


Αμ δεν ήταν μανταρίνια................τσιγάρα ήταν. άλλο ένα .........μπλέ που πιάστηκε με τσιγάρα.
Η είδηση από το New Post
Εδώ σαν ISKANDER όταν στις 18-02-2014 έκανε συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.
Ποιο θα είναι άραγε το ........επόμενο μπλε??????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????

ISKANDER 31 18-02-2014.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Αμ δεν ήταν μανταρίνια................τσιγάρα ήταν. άλλο ένα .........μπλέ που πιάστηκε με τσιγάρα.
> Η είδηση από το New Post
> Εδώ σαν ISKANDER όταν στις 18-02-2014 έκανε συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.
> Ποιο θα είναι άραγε το ........επόμενο μπλε??????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????
> 
> ISKANDER 31 18-02-2014.jpg


τώρα το διάβαζα παντελή στο  nautilia,και δεν το πίστευα  :Surprised:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε και την _επίσημη ανακοίνωση_ του υπουργείου. Από τα αξιοσημείωτα, η πολύ μεγάλη ποσότητα κατασχεθέντων, 90.000.000 (!!!) τεμάχια λαθραίων τσιγάρων (τίγκα στις νταλίκες η παντοφλίτσα), καθώς και η τοποθεσία που πιάστηκε, στην Πάχη Μεγάρων, δίπλα στην Ελευσίνα, μέσα στο στόμα του λύκου κυριολεκτικά, και όχι -για παράδειγμα- σε κάποια ερημική και απόμακρη παραλία της Πελοπονήσου.

Στην ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου (στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας) επισυνάπτονται και σημερινές φωτό του πλοίου από την Ελευσίνα, δύο εκ των οποίων παραθέτω.

20141129_094339.jpg__20141129_093541.jpg
_Πηγή_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή, στην φωτογραφία του ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ που ανέβασες σήμερα, διακρίνεται στο φόντο στο λιμάνι της Ελευσίνας _η φιγούρα του ATLAS_ (δεξιά στη φωτό). Ακόμα μία φωτό του πλοίου στην Ελευσίνα (εκτός από αυτές που ανέβασε το υπουργείο), έχει ανεβεί και πριν λίγες ημέρες στο shipspotting.  

ShipSpotting.com

© Dennis Mortimer

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι είναι Γιώργο το έχουμε ξανά πει άλλωστε. Όταν τραβάς ένα θέμα.......δεν ξέρεις τι θα σου προκύψει σαν φόντο. :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Βαμμένο σκούρο μπλε γιά να μην φαίνεται από μακρυά. :Single Eye:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συνεχίζει να παραμένει δεμένο το πλοίο στο λιμάνι της Ελευσίνας.

IMG_0543.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 26/12/2014_

Αν δεχθούμε το ότι η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται, δεν θα είναι δύσκολο να προβλέψουμε το μέλλον του. Σε λίγο καιρό θα μεταφερθεί στην γνωστή ντάνα κατασχεμένων πλοίων στον Ασπρόπυργο, μετά από κανένα εξάμηνο θα βγει σε δημοπρασία και θα αγοραστεί σε τιμή σχεδόν διάλυσης από κάποια ...εταιρεία με έδρα την Ουκρανία ή τα νησιά Majuro, και τέλος θα το ξαναακούσουμε ή ξαναδιαβάσουμε σε κάποιο δελτίο συμβάντων του υπουργείου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Majuro,γιά την ακρίβεια Νησιά Marshall, δεν το βλέπω διότι πίσω είναι οι ΗΠΑ κ είναι σοβαρή σημαία.Οι συνήθεις ύποπτες είναι Τόγκο,Βολιβίας...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Majuro,γιά την ακρίβεια Νησιά Marshall, δεν το βλέπω διότι πίσω είναι οι ΗΠΑ κ είναι σοβαρή σημαία.Οι συνήθεις ύποπτες είναι Τόγκο,Βολιβίας...


Αγαπητέ Βίκτωρ, έχεις δίκιο αλλά ......εν μέρει. Αν ξαναδιαβάσεις το μήνυμα μου δεν μίλησα για σημαία Majuro ή νησιών Marshall, αλλά για εταιρεία με έδρα στο Majuro. Αν για παράδειγμα μία εταιρεία έχει έδρα στον Πειραιά, και άρα στην Ελλάδα, δεν είναι απαραίτητο τα πλοία της να φέρουν και την Ελληνική σημαία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αγαπητέ Βίκτωρ, έχεις δίκιο αλλά ......εν μέρει. Αν ξαναδιαβάσεις το μήνυμα μου δεν μίλησα για σημαία Majuro ή νησιών Marshall, αλλά για εταιρεία με έδρα στο Majuro. Αν για παράδειγμα μία εταιρεία έχει έδρα στον Πειραιά, και άρα στην Ελλάδα, δεν είναι απαραίτητο τα πλοία της να φέρουν και την Ελληνική σημαία.


Eίναι νηολόγιο ελεγχόμενο από τις ΗΠΑ των οποίων είναι αποικία.Εν πολλοίς έχει αντικαταστάσει την Λιβερία (Moνρόβια) την οποία δεν βλέπουμε τακτικά όπως παλιά. Το Ματζούρο στην αρχή δεν μου γέμιζε το μάτι αλλά βλέπω σοβαρές εταιρείες, ΟΚ δεν βάζω κ το χέρι  στη φωτιά,να το βάζουν.
Γιά την διαφορετικότητα έδρας κ σημαίας το γνωρίζω.Εμφανίζονται πχ στην Ελλάδα ως διαχειριστές ή πράκτορες κ η πλοιοκτήτρια έχει έδρα το...Τιμπουκτού σε μιά διεύθυνση-σφραγίδα. :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0419.jpg
_Ασπρόπυργος - 01/05/2015_

Το πλοίο έχει μεταφερθεί πλέον στην γνωστή ντάνα (ή ντάνα STACOCO !!!) στην παραλία του Ασπρόπυργου. Αριστερά βλέπουμε και τα _DIALA_ και _LOGOS_ που είχαν πιαστεί παλαιότερα επίσης για λαθρεμπόριο τσιγάρων.

IMG_0430.jpg
_Ασπρόπυργος - 01/05/2015_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0033.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 03/04/2016_

Το πλοίο έχει φύγει (ρυμουλκούμενο βέβαια) από την ντάνα του Ασπρόπυργου, και βρίσκεται πλέον στο καρνάγιο Νικολόπουλου (δίπλα στου Σάββα) στην Βλύχα Ελευσίνας, ενώ έχει σβηστεί με σκούρα μπογιά το τελευταίο του όνομα, _ATLAS_. Για να δούμε τι του επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον.......

IMG_0005.jpg__IMG_0031.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 03/04/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά από ενάμισι χρόνο παροπλισμού σε ντάνα στον Ασπρόπυργο, και μισό επιπλέον χρόνο στην Βλύχα της Ελευσίνας, το πάλαι ποτέ _ΒΙΚΤΩΡΙΑ_ του Ρίου φαίνεται να "ανασταίνεται". Το "βλέπω" απόψε να εκπέμπει σήμα στο σύστημα AIS από το καρνάγιου Νικολόπουλου στην Βλύχα, με νέο όνομα το _CONESTA_, και νέα σημαία _Antigua and Barbuda_ (Καραιβική).
Για τον αναφερόμενο προορισμό (Κόρινθος) κρατάω μία επιφύλαξη μήπως και είχε ...ξεμείνει στην συσκευή από παλιότερα. Εννοείται ότι θα το παρακολουθήσουμε........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παραμένει στο καρνάγιο Νικολόπουλου στην Ελευσίνα, με φρεσκοβαμμένη σε πιό φωτεινό μπλε (από το προηγούμενο) όλη την αριστερή πλευρά του, και χωρίς ακόμα να έχει γραφτεί στην πλώρη το νέο του όνομα _CONESTA_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι φαίνεται η εκπομπή προ ημερών στο σύστημα AIS με το όνομα _CONESTA_ και σημαία _Antigua and Barbuda_ οφειλόταν ή σε κάποια δοκιμή της συσκευής, ή ήταν στοιχεία που περιέχονταν από παλαιότερα σε κάποια "νέα" συσκευή AIS που τοποθετήθηκε στο πλοίο (υποθέσεις κάνω).

Όπως και να 'χει πάντως, το πλοίο εκπέμπει ξανά σήμα στο AIS, και πάλι από το καρνάγιο Νικολόπουλου στην Βλύχα Ελευσίνας, με νέο όνομα το _OSCAR V_ και νέα σημαία _CD Congo_ (Democratic Republic of the Congo), κράτους της Δυτικής Αφρικής βέβαια.

Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει...... Ελπίζω πάντως να μην βρήκαν σαν παιχνίδι τίποτα μεμέτια την συσκευή AIS του πλοίου και κάθε πέντε - έξι ημέρες αλλάζουνε όνομα και σημαία !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Oscar V αυτή την ώρα περνάει από την δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας προς Πειραιά με προορισμό όπως γράφει στο AIS του, την Mersin της Τουρκίας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μάααααααααλιστα, καταλάβαμε !!! Εξ άλλου το έχουμε ξαναδεί το έργο. Καλά (και ...μερακλήδικα) ταξίδια να 'χει !!!

Σημ. Αν μπορεί κάποιος διαχειριστής, ας αλλάξει τον τίτλο του θέματος με τον νέο που έχω παραθέσει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολύ κάτω δεν έχει πάει.....για την Mersin της Τουρκίας το παπόρο????

----------


## leo85

Έχει αλλάξει το ΑΙΣ και πάει Αλεξάνδρεια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολύ κάτω δεν έχει πάει.....για την Mersin της Τουρκίας το παπόρο????


Mερσίνα φίλε μου,Μερσίνα! Είχε κ Έλληνες εκεί κάτω!

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπεις φίλε μου.......γράφω τι λέει στο AIS του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

K αν λέει Ιstanbul θα το γράψεις;;;
To AIS γράφει τις σημερινές επίσημες ονομασίες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι να γίνεται άραγε αυτή η ....."ψυχή" ??? Από τις 3 Δεκεμβρίου, όταν και το είχαμε δει ανατολικά της Κρήτης με προορισμό την Αλεξάνδρεια, δεν έχει ξανά εκπέμψει σήμα στο σύστημα AIS. Δύο μήνες δηλαδή άφαντο, και αναρωτιέμαι μήπως "την έκανε" για καμμιά αραβική ή ανατολική χώρα της Αφρικής.

Εκτός πιά κι αν δουλεύει ανατολική Μεσόγειο .....ιγκόγκνιτο !!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από τον καιρό που το πλοίο δούλευε ως _ΣΩΤΗΡΑΣ_ στο Άγιο Όρος, μία _εξαιρετική φωτογραφία_ από προσέγγιση του σε κάποιο μοναστήρι, από το οποίο προφανώς έχει γίνει και η λήψη.

----------


## apost

> Από τον καιρό που το πλοίο δούλευε ως _ΣΩΤΗΡΑΣ_ στο Άγιο Όρος, μία _εξαιρετική φωτογραφία_ από προσέγγιση του σε κάποιο μοναστήρι, από το οποίο προφανώς έχει γίνει και η λήψη.


Που άραγε να βρίσκετε αυτό το πλοίο????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε για πρώτη φορά το πλοίο στην αρχική του μορφή, πριν την μετασκευή κατά την οποία ψήλωσε κατά ένα ντεκ. Νοέμβριος του 1985, και βέβαια στην γραμμή του Ρίου.

flickr_Les Walsh_1985.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Les Walsh_

----------

